# Pride of Bilbao v St Helena



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

After working on my model of the Bilbao for 6 months (see my old thread) I ran out of "steam" so for nearly 2 years it lay on the shelf gathering dust. It was over 40 inches long and my wife asked me where was I going to place it once it was finished. She had a point, what with 5 other 3ft models in the house this one was a bit of a beast!
So the idea came to me in July to cut out the middle and decreased by 8 inches, and hence the RMS St Helena came about.
We sailed on this ship 7 years ago to the island had a weeks holiday and then back to the UK, so I had photos of the ship and decks etc and I also had a basic outline drawing, and many happy memories. So, after 3 months, I can now show a nearly finished model. 
She is 32' long, the hull is a mixture of wood and fibre glass. The superstructure is mixed wood and plastic board. Lifeboats are carved basal wood. Windows=crossword puzzle black squares (wifes suggestion) and then matt varnish. 
She wll be radio control, but I am having trouble with Mtroniks Viper Marine 15 speed controller. I can only get forward speed, so seeking help tomorrow!!

PJG


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Easily recognisable, but the ST. HELENA didn't have a bulbous bow, I suppose it would not be practical to remove it from the hull though. I sailed in ST. HELENA for the first two years, leaving in late 1992. before that, I was 11 years in the old one!
Bob


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Bob Yes the bow was difficult as it was a heavy ferry bow to start with, I still didn't get it right, and as for bulbous bow I asumed she had one. I may change it. The stern is also wrong, I'm afraid I assume artist rights.
I know you are ex UC, I was on the Pendennis in '63 and meet some ex Union Castle on the St Helena including Colin Dellar who made up my payoff wages, he recognise his hand writing. 
Pete


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Pete,
I suppose most people thought she had a bulbous bow as she was completed in 1990 and I myself was surprised that it was conventional. Generally, she had the lines of a dustbin, but never mind. To be honest, I hadn't noticed anything wrong with the stern on your model.

I knew/know Colin Dellar very well. We first sailed together on WINDSOR CASTLE in 1965 when he was assistant purser and I was 4th radio officer. We were together again in PENDENNIS CASTLE together in the early 70s when he was purser and I was 2nd radio officer. In 1979, I was aboard a West African logger, M/V BANDAMA when we came across ST. HELENA (I) on their proving voyage. I spoke to Colin on VHF one hot sweaty night off the coast of West Africa. He said they were looking for a permanent R/0 and was I interested? I said yes. They phoned their head office next morning and came back offering me the job that I gratefully accepted. I flew home from the Med. to join the old ST. HELENA in '79! 

Can't say I was all that happy on the new ST. HELENA though. Full of the most modern and up-to-date techonology that I had to really battle to keep in order (I am a dinasaur). Didn't like the fancy food either when compared to the simple, no-frills grub of the old ship. We were all made redundant in late '92 and offered our jobs back at 30% pay cut, so I "Took the money and ran!"

Best wishes
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi pete....i have two vipers fitted into a lifeboat i have....never again...mine get hot after running and cut out.....aparently reknown for it.
i use electronise and my mates use action esc's now a days.........far better in our opinions.
neil.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

*New bow*

Neil, Problem solved, battery 6v was only giving 4.1v, so new battery purchased. But to maintain a scale speed the throttle has to be held back, otherwise speed is too fast My other 2 models have Irvine 550 gearbox ratio 2.9.1 so I think I will try a gearbox to get a better scale speed. 
Bob, I have changed the bow reasonable easy as it was solid wood, except it looks abit like a battleship bow, but at least its not bulbous. 
Pete


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

*St Helena officers*

Bob, Found this photo in the book 'St Helena Lifeline' I guess you might know some faces. I think man second on the left maybe Chief Eng. Tony ?? 
I could not send it privately
Pete


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Pete,
Yes, I knew them all.
Left to right: Dave Padmore (catering off), Tony McCoy (2nd eng), Jim Foresey (Assistant catering off) Betty (wife of Surgeon) Ron Stevenson (Surgeon), Wally Croston (3rd eng) Don't know who is hiding face, Geoff Shallcross (Purser) and in the foreground, Angie Read (Purserette).

Previously, I had sailed with Dave in REINA DEL MAR, Wally in GOOD HOPE CASTLE and Geoff in WINDSOR CASTLE and REINA DEL MAR.

That was taken aboard the old ship (That I much preferred to the new one).
Also knew Ronnie Eriksen who wrote St. Helena Lifeline. In fact there is a picture of me with Captain Smith in it somewhere towards the end. It was taken in October 1992 aboard the new ship and was the last day I ever spent in uniform (Falmouth). Captain and myself had been talking about old times on the bridge wing concerning the previous 13 years pf adventure, when a request came in from Ronnie Eriksen for a photo of the pair of us.

Subsequently, I wrote the book RMS ST. HELENA and the South Atlantic Islands (Published 2006) that covers boths ships, but mainly the old one.

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is the ship's company of the old ST. HELENA, taken on the flight deck in Portsmouth, the day before we sailed south to the Falklands in 1982. The Ministry of Defence charter kept us busy until the summer of 1983 (13 months in total) and then we returned to normal service for a further seven years before we all moved to the new ship.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

And which one are you Bob?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I am standing at the back on the extreme right. Here I am a few weeks later in the Total Exclusion Zone
Bob


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

I show the finished model with a corrected bow (Thanks to Shipbuilder) 
What is the next project ? Perhaps my first ship the RFA Wave Chief. I have some deck photos but very little else to go on. Does anyone have any waterline drawings or photos they could share. (Night)(Night)


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I believe the RFA Wavechief has had model pictures posted under the model ship section just a short while ago.


----------



## Kinnie (Jun 14, 2010)

Photos of model Wave Chief by Kships  HERE  and HERE  and some of the original  HERE


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks I found some good ones right after sending mail. I am also thinking of a tug 1960/70 the same scale of the Pacific Envoy and St Helena. Found photos to help but thinking about motor and servo etc especially size of battery ...could be a problem. Perhaps I will start a thread requesting help on this. 
Pete


----------

